# Would my 245/40/r18x8.5 rims/wheels fit from my 2012?



## alexalexanders (May 22, 2016)

Bolt pattern is the same for sure. I would think the wheel and tire size will work. I went from a 195/65r15 to gen 1 alloys with 215/60r16 and they fit awesome! Mount them up and see how they fit, and post pics!


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

alexalexanders said:


> Bolt pattern is the same for sure. I would think the wheel and tire size will work. I went from a 195/65r15 to gen 1 alloys with 215/60r16 and they fit awesome! Mount them up and see how they fit, and post pics!


Chevy is offering me a deal if I get rid of my 2012 Cruze for the new one they'll cut a 1/4 of the price on any new cruze. I would love to see how the wheels fit on the new one but without me buying it first I sadly won't be able to test that, which sucks because either I save a few grand by not having to spend money on rims and tires or I spend a few grand on rims & tires when I buy it because I don't like how cars handle with tires under a 235 width.


----------



## alexalexanders (May 22, 2016)

What trim level is the Cruze you are looking at?


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

alexalexanders said:


> What trim level is the Cruze you are looking at?


I only go for basic LS cruze's because I have had enough things break on mine currently there's no way I could handle all the extra stuff too lol..


----------



## Skywagon (Nov 11, 2016)

Custom rims, wheel tire packages for your ride - RIMSnTIRES.com


----------



## Skywagon (Nov 11, 2016)

Folks, OK....got the 18x8 35mm offset wheels and the 245/40 Michelin Pilot Super Sports put on yesterday. Amazingly enough they fit...just barely!! Minimal, about 1/4 inch clearance, occurs when front wheels are in a full lock turn but NO rubbing. Don't know if car is lowered if there still would be any clearance but at this point it is moot because there are no lowering springs available for the 16.5 and 17s. At least I can't find any. Below is a link to the wheels used. Learned one thing for sure today. No one is going to put a real dual exhaust on these new Gen 2 Cruze's without a ton of cardboard and plastic cutting under the right rear part of car. I'll get some descent pictures today. Thanks

Mach Wheels ME7 18x8 Hyper Silver Machine Low Offset


----------

